#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  CPE WOM 5000 Antena de Péssima Qualidade

## wdnc5

A todos que tenha interesse em adquirir este WOM 5000 fica a dica:
Este aparelho é uma verdadeira "porcaria" sinal orrivel não tem estabilidade trava o tempo todo.

Recentemente compramos um lote com 30 unidades e desde então só temos reclamações por parte dos clientes, já entrei em contato com o suporte varias vezes e nunca tenho uma resposta para o meu problema, eles como sempre fala que é configuração dos meus equipamentos ou interferência, já refiz todas as configurações possíveis inclusive segui todas as dicas do suporte para poder melhorar e nada.

Interferência não é tenho certeza , canal já usei todos e nada, já diminui e aumentei a potencia dos equipamentos e nada.
Acho engraçado que onde este "Antena" (RUIM 5000) pega -70 coloco o nano loco dai o sinal fica em torno de -57.

O suporte min falou que era incompatibilidade das WOM com as base station da Ubiquiti ou com as superpop (computech)
min falou que eu poderia fazer o teste e colocar 2 WOM interligando que veria a diferença.
fiz o que falou sabe o que aconteceu?
outra porcaria! 
coloquei uma na torre como AP a cerca de 1,5 Km em uma área Rural para não dizer que teria interferência dai o sinal ficou -74 e não conectou. detalhes com configuração que eles ia mandando fazer por telefone.

realmente só tenho a reclamar desta antena, é uma verdadeira enganação. 

PS:
firmware todos atualizados
não venha falar que é configuração, interferência ou canal.

----------


## djigor

O mais engraçado é que tudo o suporte intelbras agora diz que é interferência...

Mas a propaganda deles no lançamento era que o produto deles conseguia sair da interferência...engraçado isso não?

O mais engraçado é que acontece bem o que você citou, o problema segundo eles é interferência no local porém com equipamentos da concorrencia roda normal...

----------


## wdnc5

> O mais engraçado é que tudo o suporte intelbras agora diz que é interferência...
> 
> Mas a propaganda deles no lançamento era que o produto deles conseguia sair da interferência...engraçado isso não?
> 
> O mais engraçado é que acontece bem o que você citou, o problema segundo eles é interferência no local porém com equipamentos da concorrencia roda normal...


Verdade Amigo,
eu quero ver eles falar que é interferência produto de mal qualidade etc...

Estou disposto a deixar meus equipamentos aqui com acesso livre pra quem quiser olhar e ver que interferência não é nosso problema.
vou dar acesso a eles em todos os equipamentos novamente pra ver se eles consegue sinal bom a uma distancia de 1000 a 1500 metros da torre.
segundo eles o equipamento funciona ate cerca de 4 km kkkkkkkkkkkk o dia que eu ver isso acontecer eu paro de trabalhar com provedor.

----------


## naldo864

uai mas tem um monte de gente falando no forum que isto e uma maravilha e melhor que ubnt .
a rede aqui e 99% ubnt e apesar de algumas zicas ainda assim não troco de jeito nenhum .

----------


## telworld

> uai mas tem um monte de gente falando no forum que isto e uma maravilha e melhor que ubnt .
> a rede aqui e 99% ubnt e apesar de algumas zicas ainda assim não troco de jeito nenhum .



Olha Naldo esse equipamentos veio pra concorrer com os preços da ubnt e realmente o preço é atraente, mas com a queda do $ os UBNT mas se tornar atraente de novo, mas veja o preço da Intelbras e o preço do UBNT chegou dar quase cem reais de diferença e com essa publicidade quem não se empolga, foi igual o maxxxtation da OIW muita gente falou que é um maravilha, comprei 10 pças para testar e o 1º que liguei ja deu pau, devolvi na hora e ainda tou com uma bucha aqui de uma antena de 34 que veio com uma ponteira bichada infelizmente estamos não mão de um fabricante que por mais que tem teus deslizes ainda ta melhor.
Mas uma coisa te digo estou com APC 5M - WispAccess 2N 5GHz MiMo 2x2 estou contente pois superou minhas expectativas pois um ambiente que não ia com Rocket ele superou, mas cada caso é um caso, infelizmente aprendemos com o erros, e quem sabe a Intelbras acorda e reveja seus conceitos de suporte e eles sabe do problema mas não admite, pois voce imagina impacto que vai causar.

----------


## PedroGabriel

Aqui a intelbras que funcionou bem foi apenas os apc deliberant o resto foi furada...

----------


## naldo864

nada e perfeito ou 100% mas ja ouvi falar bem dos intelbras ate tinha pensado em usar ,massss o rapas do post ja falou que esta com problemas .
ubnt não e perfeito realmente mas escrevo este post por uma antena ubnt que ja faz 3 anos que funciona fora outras 3000 que eu sei que funcionam entãoooo....como posso falar mal de ubnt .
alias recomendo se fosse começar de novo o provedor com wireless realmente e ubnt ate gosto da linha mk mas cada coisa uma coisa blz.

----------


## weslly21

Aumentou a Potencia padrao do WOM 5000 ?

Por Padrao vem 15 DB, no meu caso quando tem cliente que nao conecta aumenta pra 20 23 e funciona.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

tem que atualizar o firmware, e só funciona a máximo 2 km, mas aqui pelo menos esta funcionando 100% estável, sem problema algum.

----------


## djigor

> Aumentou a Potencia padrao do WOM 5000 ?
> 
> Por Padrao vem 15 DB, no meu caso quando tem cliente que nao conecta aumenta pra 20 23 e funciona.


Cara se você ficar usando 23db em todos os clientes imagina o ruído que vai dar na célula

----------


## Rsmol

Bom eu queria ver uma resposta do suporte intélbras quanto a essas criticas ! pois quando surge um falando bem eles logo aparecem !!! e eu comprei 10 peças pra teste ! to terminando de implantar os pops 5.8 para colocar as wom pra teste , espero que não passe raiva pois outros amigos da região que usam estão satisfeitos , e como sei que cada caso é um caso vou pagar pra ver ! espero não me arrepender ...

----------


## abu

> tem que atualizar o firmware, e só funciona a máximo 2 km, mas aqui pelo menos esta funcionando 100% estável, sem problema algum.



Boa noite, AlexSuarezferreira, qual versão de firmware vc está usando?

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

a ultima 3.1 beta se não me engano.

----------


## weslly21

> Cara se você ficar usando 23db em todos os clientes imagina o ruído que vai dar na célula


Não vivo de teoria, se for ficar pensando assim, vou ficar doido, fechar o provedor e passar fome.

Se o cliente ta um pouco longe e nao conecta aumento a potencia e funciona, aumentar pra 18 , 20 ate 23 , agora se eu tivesse aumentando pra 28 todos os clientes blz

So estou dando uma dica do que funciona no meu caso

Cidade aqui tem mais de 25 Redes quando se da um scan e funciona tranquilo , latencia baixa e tudo

Viva mais da pratica deixe a teoria um pouco de lado, vejo gente se matando , gastando muito so por causa da teoria.

Conheco o caso de um provedor que perdeu um bom contrato, pq o link que ia fazer tava com a zona do fresnel obstruida e nao fez, o outro veio e fez do mesmo local mesmo material e ta ate hoje ganhando o dinheiro que era pra ser do primeiro.

----------


## rafaelbtu

Bom dia Pessoal,

Tenho cerca de 20 cliente ativos com o WOM 5000, estão funcionando bem e sem reclamações dos clientes (apenas 15 dias que estão instalados, ainda estão em observação). Tenho mais 85 peças para terminar de instalar ai acho que realmente vai ser um bom teste.

Só funcionou bem com o painel da Intelbras (Basestation), com Mikrotik RB433 e cartão R52Hn como AP tinha sinal bom, CCQ alto,throughputbom, mas quando o cliente começava a nevegar o throughput ia la em baixo. Fiz de tudo o que eu sabia e tudo o que o suporte da intelbras pediu, a última resposta que tive foi que estavam testando este cenário no laboratório deles, ai então desisti de ligar la e testei com o base station deles.

Realmente o sinal não é dos melhores mas tem funcionado bem.

Acredito que eles estão se queimando um pouco com esta linha do WOM pois os produtos da linha WISP + como o APC 5M funciona super bem (Acredito que melhor que o Rocket)

----------


## djigor

> Não vivo de teoria, se for ficar pensando assim, vou ficar doido, fechar o provedor e passar fome.
> 
> Se o cliente ta um pouco longe e nao conecta aumento a potencia e funciona, aumentar pra 18 , 20 ate 23 , agora se eu tivesse aumentando pra 28 todos os clientes blz
> 
> o estou dando uma dica do que funciona no meu caso


Concordo contigo...em um caso ou outro mais distante é uma alternativa mas ter que jogar potencia em todos os clientes aí fica complicado...

Em média todos os meus clientes com nano loco eu uso 12db mas tem uns clientes a 2km por exemplo que uso 22 para conseguir atender sem ter que utilizar uma nanobridge...

Cada caso é um caso...e concordo com seu pensamento, o ponto que quis dizer era sobre usar potencia superior em todos os clientes...longe e perto...

Sobre qualidade também trabalho com algumas células em áreas ruidosas...tem um pop meu que você encontra mais de 80 redes com facilidade

----------


## Super

As duas são boas, mas uma vende silicio, cobre e plastico, a outra vende ouro(e caro).


quem ta satisfeito com o preço e disponibilidade da UBNT fiquem como estão e
aconselho a não trocar, agora quem quer sair da frente com um produto novo
e de qualidade podem ir de WOM5000 que não vão se arrepender, agora vamos
ser um pouquinho mais inteligentes né... comprar um carro 1.0 e querer que ele
seja 1.6 aí já é gracinha e falta conhecimento.

DICA: a inclinação dela deve ser mais do que os das nanos, pois a aparencia dela engana 
na hora de alinhar o azimute.

----------


## wesleydialmeida

Sou igual ao São Tomé, tenho que ver para crer, comprei 10 unidades, vou testar para ver o que da, nao vou misturar, vai ser so intelbras.

----------


## jcmaster85

Bom tenho cerca de 150 Woms instaladas, a grande verdade é que o nível de sinal dele é bem inferior ao nano loco e ate mesmo aos tp-links 5.8, porem quem compra um wom5000 tem que ter em mente que é um produto de baixo custa quase R$100,00 a menos que um loco m5 e pra poucas distancias funciona muito bem, agora não adianta comprar pensando em desempenho igual ao nano loco m5 e acreditar em suporte e datasheet é complicado, até hoje estou esperando o primeiro relato de um rocket m5 que bateu os 100MBps Full mesmo a uma distancia de 1 km.

----------


## JonasMT

Tenho 10 dessas porcaria da rede a cerca de 6 meses é uma desgraça pra alinhar e PESSIMA DE SINAL. Mesmo proximo a torre sempre tenho que usar o dobro de potencia que um nano pra conseguir um sinal aceitavel. 

Pra mim poderia custar 80,00 que mesmo assim nao compraria!

----------


## naldo864

caracas pelo jeito e 10 a 2 para o nano.

----------


## ijr

Desde que comecei a usar Ubiquiti em minha rede, nunca mais mudei!
Olha que faz tempo hein.

Eu não tive coragem de arriscar essas WOM em meu provedor.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

aqui mudando 100 clientes para intelbras. nada a reclamar, ate 2 km intelbras, mais de 2 km ubiquit. simples assim.
funciona tranquilo, escuta menos que o nano, mas ate o momento com um bullet e omni (cidade pequena) não tive problemas algum nem de ccq de ack etc, tudo em paz. já tenho 20 rodando, nunca mais voltei onde instalei. passamos tormenta terrivel este final de semana, troquei um nano loco N2 porta lan quimada, intelbras, ninguém chamou..

----------


## FMANDU

Comprei só um para teste, cliente a 1KM. Tudo perfeito, nunca voltei no cliente.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> A todos que tenha interesse em adquirir este WOM 5000 fica a dica:
> Este aparelho é uma verdadeira "porcaria" sinal orrivel não tem estabilidade trava o tempo todo.
> 
> Recentemente compramos um lote com 30 unidades e desde então só temos reclamações por parte dos clientes, já entrei em contato com o suporte varias vezes e nunca tenho uma resposta para o meu problema, eles como sempre fala que é configuração dos meus equipamentos ou interferência, já refiz todas as configurações possíveis inclusive segui todas as dicas do suporte para poder melhorar e nada.
> 
> Interferência não é tenho certeza , canal já usei todos e nada, já diminui e aumentei a potencia dos equipamentos e nada.
> Acho engraçado que onde este "Antena" (RUIM 5000) pega -70 coloco o nano loco dai o sinal fica em torno de -57.
> 
> O suporte min falou que era incompatibilidade das WOM com as base station da Ubiquiti ou com as superpop (computech)
> ...


Bom dia,

Você pode enviar para [email protected] o CPF ou CNPF informados nos atendimentos via telefone para que possamos verificar as configurações indicadas pelo nosso suporte. Se possível nos informe no e-mail um dia e horário que possamos entrar em contato e acessar remotamente o seu equipamento. 

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Bom dia,
> 
> Você pode enviar para [email protected] o CPF ou CNPF informados nos atendimentos via telefone para que possamos verificar as configurações indicadas pelo nosso suporte. Se possível nos informe no e-mail um dia e horário que possamos entrar em contato e acessar remotamente o seu equipamento. 
> 
> Att.
> 
> Suporte Digital Intelbras



Até o presente momento não recebemos nenhum e-mail conforme sugerido. Reforçamos que nosso suporte está a disposição.

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## wdnc5

> Até o presente momento não recebemos nenhum e-mail conforme sugerido. Reforçamos que nosso suporte está a disposição.
> 
> Att.
> 
> Suporte Digital Intelbras


Pra que é que vou entrar em contato com o suporte de vocês novamente?

ta achando que eu sou um "idiota" qualquer?

Já entrei em contato com vocês varias vezes, vocês já acessou os equipamentos, mandou atualizar firmware e nada.

não vou ficar perdendo tempo com suporte que nunca resolve meu problema, se vocês quiser posso mandar uma das antenas pra vocês pra que possa verificar se veio com defeito de fabricação.

obrigado!

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Pra que é que vou entrar em contato com o suporte de vocês novamente?
> 
> ta achando que eu sou um "idiota" qualquer?
> 
> Já entrei em contato com vocês varias vezes, vocês já acessou os equipamentos, mandou atualizar firmware e nada.
> 
> não vou ficar perdendo tempo com suporte que nunca resolve meu problema, se vocês quiser posso mandar uma das antenas pra vocês pra que possa verificar se veio com defeito de fabricação.
> 
> obrigado!


Bom dia,

Em nenhum momento pedimos para você entrar em contato. Solicitamos seu CPF ou CNPJ para localizar seus dados em nosso Sistema e nós entrarmos em contato com você. 

Desde já nos colocamos à disposição.

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## JonasMT

> Pra que é que vou entrar em contato com o suporte de vocês novamente?
> 
> ta achando que eu sou um "idiota" qualquer?
> 
> Já entrei em contato com vocês varias vezes, vocês já acessou os equipamentos, mandou atualizar firmware e nada.
> 
> não vou ficar perdendo tempo com suporte que nunca resolve meu problema, se vocês quiser posso mandar uma das antenas pra vocês pra que possa verificar se veio com defeito de fabricação.
> 
> obrigado!


Faça uma favor a vc mesmo e devolve essas porcarias  :Wink:

----------


## FMANDU

> Bom dia,
> 
> Em nenhum momento pedimos para você entrar em contato. Solicitamos seu CPF ou CNPJ para localizar seus dados em nosso Sistema e nós entrarmos em contato com você. 
> 
> Desde já nos colocamos à disposição.
> 
> Att.
> 
> Suporte Digital Intelbras


Eu tenho ja 5 rádios intelbras na minha rede funcionando bem. A unica coisa que tenho a reclamar é do firmware, muito complexo, cheio de detalhes que pode atrapalhar no resultado final. Seria interessante um firmware mais simples como o da UBNT. Descomplicar é o que precisamos.

----------


## wdnc5

O problema depois de varias reclamações ainda persiste e nada de se resolver.

Suporte nem falo a unica coisa que eles sabe pedir é mande seu Cpf ou Cnpj para que possamos verificar a situação.

só estou juntando provas em breve posto os resultados para ver se o meu problema é resolvido.


abraços a todos e obrigado aos que não caiu na besteira de comprar estes Wom 5000.

----------


## latelecom

Também tive dificuldades no início, mas o suporte da Intelbras me ajudou em tudo. Tinha uns erros conceituais meus e também de configuração, mas depois que aprendi, foi só alegria e hoje estou com meu retorno sobre investimento, 50% maior do que com os Nano Loco. Minha conta bancária agradece a Intelbras.

J.C.

----------


## rpcsistema

Tenho uma media de 180 won 5000 instaladas em clientes no começo tive alguns problemas de sinal fraco
mas falei no suporte da intebras, fui muito bem atendido, mi passaram alguns detalhes na configuração, hoje 
só estou instalando em clientes wom 5000, estou tendo melhor resultado que ubnt, estou pensando em mudar os 
paineis para intelbras também.

----------


## rafaelbtu

> Tenho uma media de 180 won 5000 instaladas em clientes no começo tive alguns problemas de sinal fraco
> mas falei no suporte da intebras, fui muito bem atendido, mi passaram alguns detalhes na configuração, hoje 
> só estou instalando em clientes wom 5000, estou tendo melhor resultado que ubnt, estou pensando em mudar os 
> paineis para intelbras também.


Olá RPCSISTEMa o que você esta utilizando nos painéis?

----------


## rpcsistema

> Olá RPCSISTEMa o que você esta utilizando nos painéis?


Hoje estou usando rocket m5

----------


## ravelerasmo

Estou comprando o APC 5M 90 e os WOM5000, vamos ver no que vai dar.

----------


## Poemander

Amigo Ravelerasmo... tem alguma novidade? Quais suas impressões e considerações sobre os equipamento? A dupla  APC 5M 90 e os WOM5000 parece que formam uma excelente combinação.

Abraço.

----------


## ravelerasmo

> Amigo Ravelerasmo... tem alguma novidade? Quais suas impressões e considerações sobre os equipamento? A dupla  APC 5M 90 e os WOM5000 parece que formam uma excelente combinação.
> 
> Abraço.


meu caro, realizei testes com o wom e o apc 5m 90.

Bom, a 2.5km de distancia consegui um sinal de -70 com visada. 
Em 3km de distancia o máximo que conseguir foi -77 com visada perfeita.

Não recomendo mais que 3km, lembrando que usei o WOM5000 na potencia máxima, já o APC 5M 90 respeitando as normas da anatel. 

Me deu uns sustos no começo essa dupla rsrs mas depois de bem configurado funciona que é uma beleza. 

Abraço

----------


## Poemander

Ótimas informações, amigo Ravelerasmo... valores muito bons, levando em conta que é um aparelho que não possui nenhum protocolo embarcado e que tb não é mimo.

E ainda existe a possibilidade de usar um rádio ubnt sem airmax ativado.

Obrigado pela força.

----------


## Roberto21

BOA NOITE!

Sinceramente não vejo como prestar um bom serviço instalando uma antena a 3km do pop. Aqui só trabalhamos com intelbras nos pop's e nos clientes. Trabalho com setorização e não tenho clientes a mais de 500 metros do pop, dessa forma não tenho problema algum com intelbras, muito pelo contrário, só elogios.

Dessa forma a potência dos ap's e das antenas dos clientes são precisam ser altas, geralmente 17db nos ap´s e em muitos casos 12 db nos clientes, sinal sempre na casa dos -50 ... -58.

----------


## Poemander

Amigo Roberto21, acho esse assunto, setorização, muito interessante... acho essa solução muito mais viável e segura do que montar torre imensas tentando alcançar de uma só vez uma área extensa.

Setorizando, pode ter melhor qualidade, pq não tudo centralizado e não há risco de parar tudo de uma só vez, facilitando a resolução de problemas.

E tb resolve o problema de falta de visada, que é o meu caso... aqui onde moro, tem vários sobrados e as vezes deixo de instalar internet em clientes relativamente próximos mas, pela falta de visada, não se torna possível...

Roberto21, como você faz em relação a instalação de um novo ponto para um pop? Você aluga o espaço na laje do imóvel de alguém? Se é feita dessa forma, você combina um valor ou apensa cede um ponto de internet em troca do espaço?

Estou vendo que a setorização (micro-células) pra mim vai ser a melhor saída no meu caso... as suas considerações e experiências sobre o assunto serão de grande valia.

Abraço.

----------


## jamilton

Olá amigo do Under. Vou relatar aqui minha experiência como instador de antenas, que é um serviço que presto atualmente para um provedor de minha cidade. O fato é que esse antena WOM 5000 da Intelbras é uma porcaria e mentirosa com relação ao sinal que recebe no cliente, pois muitas vez no cliente marca que está chegando -70 e no mikrotik, que está no provedor, informa -80....-85, ai no momento da instalação, no cliente, você acho que fez uma boa instalação com relação ao sinal que recebi, no entanto você está arrebentando o provedor do outro lado. A intelbras, assim que lançou este equipamento era péssimo a recepção nos clientes e logo depois lançamento outro firmware que corrigiu esse problema, no entanto eles só mascararam o defeito, ou seja, no cliente melhorou aparentemente o sinal, no entanto no mikrotik, continuou a mesma porcaria. Por este motivo o provedor aqui de minha cidade proibiu instalações deste equipamento. O fato que ninguem vende um produto ruim, cabo ao consumidor final, tirar suas conclusões. Esta é minha experiência, não quer dizer que eu seja o dono da razão, sou novo por aqui, e totalmente aberto a novos conhecimentos.

----------


## Roberto21

Olá, bom dia!

Sim procuro ver os pontos de maior altura dentro da região onde trabalho, geralmente casas de primeiro andar ou pequenos edifícios de até 4 andares. Nas casas faço uma troca, o ponto pela internet, nos edifícios faço parcerias tipo, desconto de 50% para os moradores do prédio (dependendo da ocasião até não cobro) e pago a conta de luz do condomínio.

No prédio coloco uma base (50CM) e de um a dois módulos de 2 metros, dependendo da ocasião, fecho o enlace com nanobridge de 22dbi (minha rede é uma estrela) Não uso mais bridge, mas também não se enquadra exatamente como uma rede 100% roteada.

Começo os pop's com antenas baratas Tipo a WOM 5000 como ap, porém não ultrapasso 15 clientes em nenhuma, quando isso acontece (chegar próximo aos 15 clientes) já substituo por basestaion 18 dbi da intelbras, aqui está o link da antena:

http://www.intelbras.com.br/Produtos...8-dBi-MiMo-2x2

Começo o pop com antenas baratas por que as vezes o ponto não é o que você esperava, e não capta clientes o suficiente para começar com basestation, cada basestation custa R$ 900.00, e cada WOM 5000 R$160 , então ao invés de gastar 3000 inicialmente gasto em média 800 em cada pop novo.

Bom existem outros detalhes mais, porém isso é um resumo de como trabalho, essa semana já tenho mais 3 pontos para colocar células, duas caixas de água (fechado parceria com as caixas de água de uma determinada região com a companhia de água do município)e mais um prédio de 3 andares.

Fazendo assim não tenho problemas de espécie algum com meus clientes relacionado a sinal, e até minha vida administrando o provedor é super tranquila, me sobra tempo para eu fazer o que eu quiser.

----------


## Poemander

Amigo Roberto21, obrigado pelas ótimas informações... outro detalhe... você faz algum tipo de contrato (por escrito) com os donos do imóvel que cedem o espaço?

Alguma coisa que lhe dê alguma garantia e deixe claro, por exemplo, que caso o cliente queira desistir de deixar usar o ponto na laje de seu imóvel, deverá ser comunicado dado um prazo de 3 meses para retirada da estrutura.

Se o amigo ou alguém do fórum tiver algum contrato e puder disponibilizar, será de grande valia pra todos nós.

Abraço.

----------


## Arthuzitow

Comprei algumas unidades do CPE WOM 5000 e bom até o exato momento nenhuma reclamação está funcionando que é uma beleza. Mais cada caso é um caso, aqui ao menos sei que está valendo o investimento que em comparação a Ubiquiti seria mais elevado, em relação custo x beneficio p mim está sendo ótimo...

----------


## isaquias

aqui o wom 5000 ta uma maravilha. depois que comesei a colocalo grassas a deus nao tive reclamaçao. 3 nonos stations na tore e em cliente wom5000.aqui eu estou cobrando 100reais para trocar grade com radio do cliente para wom so para mudar.

----------


## latelecom

O desempenho e a estabilidade dos equipamentos Intelbras é surpreendente, além do retorno sobre o investimento ser imbatível. Tenho um POP com 4 APC 5M-90 e mais de 40 clientes em cada, com APC 5M-18 e WOM 5000 funcionando ininterruptamente a mais de 6 meses e isso não acontece com a parte da minha rede que é Ubiquiti. Mas, cada caso é um caso e precisei de muita ajuda até aprender as diferenças entre os equipamentos. Espero ter ajudado. J.C.

----------


## Arthuzitow

Como o amigo falou, precisa entender a diferença entre os equipamentos, mais realmente cada caso é um caso, porém aqui não tenho o que reclamar sobre os msm, tudo funcionando perfeitamente, nada como alguns teste em bancada sempre alterando as config p assim chegar em um de melhor uso para determinada situação. Como já dito cada caso é um caso, uso e recomendo...

----------


## oswaldo

Estou pesquisando a meses,e é a uma das poucas queixas que vi a respeito do equipamento,mais
ainda sim vou comprar,e testar,tenho um amigo que tem 40 wow5000 na rede dele,em produção,
dis que roda,bem meu questionamento,é o seguinte trabalho com bandas altas aqui me meu provedor
e minha preocupação é que essa banda seja entregue,planos de 5 a 15mb,não sei se é seu caso mais qual
equipamento você usa,nas pop's.
mais é bom que mais pessoas compartilhem,esse tipo de informação ao forum,tenho certeza que sera de grande 
ajuda a outros users.

----------


## Arthuzitow

> Estou pesquisando a meses,e é a uma das poucas queixas que vi a respeito do equipamento,mais
> ainda sim vou comprar,e testar,tenho um amigo que tem 40 wow5000 na rede dele,em produção,
> dis que roda,bem meu questionamento,é o seguinte trabalho com bandas altas aqui me meu provedor
> e minha preocupação é que essa banda seja entregue,planos de 5 a 15mb,não sei se é seu caso mais qual
> equipamento você usa,nas pop's.
> mais é bom que mais pessoas compartilhem,esse tipo de informação ao forum,tenho certeza que sera de grande 
> ajuda a outros users.


Amigo só p você ter noção de quanto o equipamento é bom, mais lembrando cada caso é um caso, quando se trata de RF tudo pode acontecer, porém aqui em Pau Amarelo-PE temos assim em alguns caso, Wom 500 enviando como AP em 11n (5Ghz) é assim que tem na config, de todos os modos que eu testei achei esse o melhor, tenho um ptp usando um Wom 5000 enviando e um Won 5000 recebendo em um condomínio a quase 1Km da torre, e tenho no mesmo 11 clientes conectados cada um com planos entre 4 e 8mb utilizando normalmente onde os clientes mesmo dizem que a internet é muito rápido, chego a lhe dizer que fiquei sem acreditar no resultado, até porque além dos 4 ou 8mb que os clientes consome do meu link externo eu ofereço o serviço de "IPTV/VOD/DLNA" e os clientes consegue se conectar sem nenhum problema, e ainda ofereço Wi-fi grátis nos planos acima de 6MB ai os clientes aproveita mesmo, not, celular, tablet e etc... em fim Wom 5000 é top e o seu investimento é baixo eu recomendo com toda certeza, em caso de dúvidas só falar estou aqui p ajudar... Abraços!

----------


## DGaba

> Estou pesquisando a meses,e é a uma das poucas queixas que vi a respeito do equipamento,mais
> ainda sim vou comprar,e testar,tenho um amigo que tem 40 wow5000 na rede dele,em produção,
> dis que roda,bem meu questionamento,é o seguinte trabalho com bandas altas aqui me meu provedor
> e minha preocupação é que essa banda seja entregue,planos de 5 a 15mb,não sei se é seu caso mais qual
> equipamento você usa,nas pop's.
> mais é bom que mais pessoas compartilhem,esse tipo de informação ao forum,tenho certeza que sera de grande 
> ajuda a outros users.


Para você ter mais garantia na entrega dessa banda, use o APC 5M 18. Agora assim, em muitos casos (eu vejo isso pois somos distribuidores da Intelbrás), com a própria WOM chega-se a 10Mb (num raio médio de 2Km).

----------

